# Can I draw your betta?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Post a picture of your betta, I'd love to draw him or her! I'm only doing 3 drawings as of right now. If you want me to add bubble letters of your betta's name, lmk


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron?


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Feel free to draw Junior! You can find more photos of him in my album.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

1. LTB
2. JWJ
3.

One more spot available! I will get started soon.


----------



## Shamber (Jul 28, 2012)

It would be so cool if you could draw Stephano ^^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay the list is closed!
1. LTB
2. JWJ
3. Shamber

I am starting Lebron right now


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes! ^^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

They are DONE! Sorry I didn't upload them individually because it takes a lot of time to upload so I figured I'd do it all at once... There are 3 more spots open although I probably won't draw them until tomorrow!

First is Lebron... I hope you like him LTB. It is very challenging to draw CTs!









Now for Junior.. I enjoyed drawing this little cutie, he's the first plakat i've done!









And lastly, Stephano. I love his chocolate coloring!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

AWWW... They're so CUTE!! I <3 him, thanks! CTs are hard to draw. Lol


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

They all look great! Thank you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

heeheehee. too cute!


----------

